# New and I have a question.



## Liz135721 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi everybody I am about to get a tegu for christmas. I just need to know something. 
Are Argetine tegus common to find at expos. Iam going to a expo in St.Louis on the 28th.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 20, 2008)

Liz135721 said:


> Hi everybody I am about to get a tegu for christmas. I just need to know something.
> Are Argetine tegus common to find at expos. Iam going to a expo in St.Louis on the 28th.



Welcome to the TeguTalk community, glad you can join us!!  

You might be able to find a tegu there, but it is always better to buy from a breeder, then you know the background of the animal. Some of the tegus found at expos are imports, you might have health problems when dealing with filppers at most shows.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 20, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> You might be able to find a tegu there, but it is always better to buy from a breeder, then you know the background of the animal. Some of the tegus found at expos are imports, you might have health problems when dealing with filppers at most shows.


Or they may be leftovers that no one wants. There are still many of Agama's stock floating around that have never been cared for properly and they're very small or missing toes/tails.

You'd be best to wait until next year and get one from Bobby or *buy one of my Blue's now*!!


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 20, 2008)

What does it mean if there small?


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 20, 2008)

A tegus health is something to be watched closely. Lack of size can be from poor diet, disease or improper housing. Some guys are small due to MBD (Metabolic Bone Disease) which is due to improper lighting and diet. Some are small because they aren't warm enough, thus resulting in a low appetite. There can be many reasons for the lack in size and often it is health related. A breeder is your best bet as they have a genuine care for the animals they raise. They take it personaly so to say. Aswell, breeders pride themselves in their work and will never set anyone up for disapointment. You'll find that most will agree and say get a hand raised, home bred pet before ever looking in a pet store or at an expo. It's like the saying goes too, "Good things aren't cheap, and cheap things aren't good" Good luck and Happy Holidays


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 20, 2008)

DaRealJoker said:


> A tegus health is something to be watched closely. Lack of size can be from poor diet, disease or improper housing. Some guys are small due to MBD (Metabolic Bone Disease) which is due to improper lighting and diet. Some are small because they aren't warm enough, thus resulting in a low appetite. There can be many reasons for the lack in size and often it is health related. A breeder is your best bet as they have a genuine care for the animals they raise. They take it personaly so to say. Aswell, breeders pride themselves in their work and will never set anyone up for disapointment. You'll find that most will agree and say get a hand raised, home bred pet before ever looking in a pet store or at an expo. It's like the saying goes too, "Good things aren't cheap, and cheap things aren't good" Good luck and Happy Holidays


WELL SAID!!!!

That's why my Blue's are are 17"-18" at 8 weeks old. They're fed twice a day and have Mercury Vapor bulbs for heat and UVB. And they're handled at least once a day.


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 20, 2008)

The reason I ask is because my friend got one of Agama's last stock I guess you can say. She looks fine. but she might be on the small side, I'm not sure. I'll tell my friend to take some pictures and get some measurements. But shes hibernating, so when she wake up. I know shes over a foot. I'll post back on this thread soon


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 20, 2008)

Other things to watch for are parasites and impaction. If the tegu is blocked up with parasites (worms), fur and bones, or even accidently aten substrate the diet will be directly affected too. Just forgot to mention earlier. I would also suggest doing lots of research on the exotic animal, along with pre-building the enclosure before the lil one comes home. I'd estimate setting aside $500 atleast to do this. Having a stabolized cage ready when it gets home is important, but can be worked around. This site is a treasure box full of information and will help you on your journey. Just gotta do the leg, I meen fingure work so to say LOL. Good luck and Happy Holidays


----------



## Liz135721 (Dec 20, 2008)

Well I really dont want a columbian. I am getting a cage and the setups soon. All of this is before the expo. But when I do go to the expo I hope to dear that they have Argetine tegus their. I am going to have the cage set up and ready to go when I bring the little baby home. Plus I will pick out the healthest one i can find.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 20, 2008)

Only thing different from Agentine B&W's and Columbians are Columbians are generally more mean, eat more meat items than fruits and veggies, and are a bit smaller. Aswell they don't have as large jowels as A B&W's. But otherwise all the care is the same. All the caging requirements are too. Argentines grow larger and are easier personality wise. Still just as expensive and as much work too. Aswell people have bred Argentines but never have I heard anyone being able to breed Columbians. Columbians are wild caught ussually. Argentines can range in price from 100 and up. I rescued my guy. I later found out they sell for much less than Agentines, Reds, Blues or Extreme Giants. Still a great pet and friend either way tho. You're best bet is to stay away from Columbians. They're difficult and take more work. Especially in handling. I hope you find a great speciman and think you will too. Best of luck and glad your joining the Tegu Comunity.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 20, 2008)

Aswell, while at the expo, watch out for pushy sales persons. If they seem to want to make a deal too much or are trying to push their animal more, you might find issues in the pet. Sometimes the people are struggling to offload some sick and dying creature. Some of those dealers are worse than used car salesmen LOL I will suggest going to Varnyard or asking DaveDragon about their animals. I've heard of around a 99% success rate thru their pets. Only giving 1% to bad side as the clutches are so large no one can expect 100%. Not that I've heard of any failing. Just being safe in what I say is all.


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok I'm at my friends and we kinda of woke her up. My friend wanted to make sure she was alright, heres some pictures. She's 14 inches long












cage is 4ftx2ftx2ft
















UVB is 17 inches off the ground.









[/url][/list]


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey there,

I'll leave any other questions to be answered by other members but I think that 17" is way too far to have the tUVB light from the basking spot. My tegu is able to get within 8" of it's UVB bulb.

What is the basking spot temp and the temp on the warm end and cold end?

How old is that tegu? Mine is 8 weeks old and already pushing 18" (from DaveDragon...really great blue tegus). It seems that 14" is a bit small. When did she go into hibernation relative to when your friend purchased her?


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 20, 2008)

One more thing. The 4'x2x2 will last for some time, and it's okay to get a starter tank for your tegu, but it is important to know that b&w is going to seriously outgrow it. You will need to budget for a 8x4x4 and most people build it themselves because they are hard to find and very expensive.


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 20, 2008)

He knows, cool side temp is high 70's and low 80s and basking spot is around 105 he's know most of the basic facts. He's done his share of research, so he knows what he's doing for the most part. But like most first time tegu owners, there's little fact he need help on. And I'm not saying he know everything either. Just wanna get that out there.

We think the tegu was from this past summers. So I'm guessing she's been hibernation a few months. Not to sure. The bulb is a powersun 10.0


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 21, 2008)

ashesc212 said:


> I'll leave any other questions to be answered by other members but I think that 17" is way too far to have the tUVB light from the basking spot. My tegu is able to get within 8" of it's UVB bulb.


Yes, 17" is too far. That would be OK with a Mercury Vapor bulb but very little of the output from a 10.0 will reach him at that distance. They need lots of UVB while they're growing.


----------



## LouDog760 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well we added more cypress mulch, so its at 14. And do you think she's a okay size? She's always sleeping...


----------



## DaRealJoker (Dec 21, 2008)

I beleive the topic is about buying at Expos. Thread hi-jacked


----------



## hoosier (Dec 22, 2008)

the 28th? ill be there!! lol ive ben looking foward to that show for a while. :-D


----------

